# What is it?



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

This old riding mower is sitting in the corner of a friend's body shop/ paint booth. Any ideas as to what it is? Has chain drive between close mounted rear wheels. direct drive blade.
I didn't know where to post this, so here it is.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea, but it needs to be restored!


----------



## snoel (Mar 26, 2014)

That's the eventual plan.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've seen them before in one of my dad's collector magazines, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was. Try emailing a pic of it to Farm Collector magazine. I think that's where I saw it a few years back.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

We had one in the early 60's it was a Montgomery Wards unit called a riverside or lakeside I believe. Sure does look like it.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't bump a stump! That rope starter looks like it would leave a 'mark'!


----------

